# Any free shopping carts that keep track of Inventory?



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

I use paypal shopping cart right now.

I was wondering if there is anything similar that is free, that I can use that tracks inventory shown to the customer.

Thanks.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Cube Cart does for sure. I'm not certain about others, but I would assume that there are others that do, as well.


----------



## corradomatt (Jan 16, 2007)

oscommerce and creloaded (a version of oscommerce with more features already installed) are two decent carts.

My website is built with the pay version of creloaded. Both oscommerce and creloaded have large followings and message boards like this one. Both track inventory.

Check them out at.....

*OsCommerce*
osCommerce, Open Source Online Shop E-Commerce Solutionshttp://www.oscommerce.com

*CreLoaded*
http://www.creloaded.com

_I recommend creloaded.....it's very powerful.
_
Oh....you can easily change templates to get the look you need......checkout http:///www.templatemonster.com


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Most carts will do this. The 3 "common" free carts CubeCart, OSCommerce and ZenCart (an OSC derivative) all do, as do several other OSC derivatives, CRELOaded and OSC MaX.

If you are hosting with a provider offering the cPanel/Fantastico combination, the first three can be installed from your server cPanel with a couple of clicks.

I prefer the CubeCart, it's much easier to set up. I install it almost daily for my clients, using a more recent version than is available from Fantastico. You don't have to use the install from the server, you can go to the carts sites and download and install on your own, although that is more complicated.

All accept PayPal as a payment method, so you're good to go in that sense,


----------

